# huron pier



## TeddyCueBall (Apr 5, 2005)

Going to the huron pier on wed. morning ( April 6th,2005 )
looking for walleye and maybe some perch later in the day.
Has anyone been catching any there lately?I thought I would go out to the end by the lighthouse at dawn and cast for awhile.Then I'll go sit on the pier and fish some minnows under bobbers freefloating a few feet down.Sound good?Am I better off using 2-3 inch shiners alone or smaller crappie size minnows tipping a little jig?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

For perch I would use a crappie rig and fish it on the bottom.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Same advice for Cleveland shorefishing?

thanks,
JM


----------

